# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  نتائج الطلاب لجميع مراحل النقل (( أبتدائيه . متوسطه . ثانويه )) بنين

## أمير العاشقين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم جايب ليكم موقع النتائج لجميع مراحل النقل (( بنين )) والبنات راح احاول ادور علي الموقع واحطه من عيوني 

الابتدائية 
المتوسطه 
الثانويه


http://www.edueast.gov.sa/natayej/school.php


وياجماعه في بعض المدارس ماحطوها انتظروا المدارس الباقية لين يحطوهم 

حطوا لحد الان الظاهر 93 مدرسة والي ماتطلع مدرسة ينتظر ساعه او يوم او اكثر على حسب المدرسه متى ماصعدت النتيجه راح تطلع اسمها بالموقع 

وهذا الموقع رسمي حق وزارة التربيه والتعليم (( بنين ))

اففففففف انا استمليت على هالنتيجه الحظ اقل شي الثانوية يعني الواحد يستناها بفارغ الصبر وفففف 

ادعوا يحطوا الثانويه قبل المدارس الابتدائيه والمتوسطه 

ازهقت 

استناها على احر من الجمر 

قولوا انشالله ناجح وهالنسبة اوكي اففففف الله يستر 


وانشالله كل من يذخل الموقع ناجح يارب 

ننتظر دعواتكم 

وبالتوفيق وكل واحد يذخل يطمنا على نتيجته زين

أخـــاكم 
أمير العاشقين 
ساكب الدمع الحزين

----------


## الشقيان

مشكوووووووور أخوي أمير عالرابط
 وإن شاء  الله تطلع مدارس الثانوية كلها

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الله يسمع منك يارب والله حتى الموس استمل كل شوي ورايح 

ولا ندري متى بيحطوها 


امشكور يالغالي 

عساك على القوة يارب 

اخاك 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## شابة طموحة

مشكور اخوي على هذا الرابط
وشــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً

----------


## ابو العلي

مشكور اخوي على هذا الرابط

----------


## فاضل علي

الله يوفق الجميع بحق الله وأهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## الطير الجريح

السلام عليكم 

                 أنا ماشفت نتايج مدرسة سعيد بن المسيب
إنشاء الله تعرضوها

----------


## النايفه 12

هذا الرابط حق مدارس الشرقيه بس وين نتايج الرياض

----------


## DRWISH

مـبـروك لـكـل الـنـاجـحـيــن 


فــيــن كــرمــا ً نـتـائــج الــريـــاض

----------


## بسمه الم

لو سمحتو اريداسماء مدرسة الثانويه بسنابس للبنات الناجحات 
ضروووووووووووري

----------


## أبو عنتر

مشكوووووووووووور 
تحياتي

----------


## tmtum

ياجماعة فين نتائج مدارس جدة

----------

